# Firebird Deluxe 50 - 80 Boiler



## gLo (27 Jan 2009)

Hopefully, someone may be able to help.

I was away for weekend with my heating timer set to on for just a couple of hours a day.
When i returned the breaker on my circuit board for the boiler circuit had switched.There may have been a power cut over the weekend.

On resetting, my circulation pump appears to have power and my boiler has power going in but no Mains or Burner Lights are illuminated.

Following the wires it looks like the power should come into boiler go through Thermostat switch and then is in series with Mains light on boiler.

With this setup and after some reading up and i think my thermostat is either goosed or limit switch needs resetting.

Before i go down the road of replacing the thermostat can anyone suggest where the limit reset switch is for this thermostat.
I have removed the knob, and removed the thermostat 'unit' from the front panel (left wires connected), but for the life of me i cant find any kind of reset switch.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.

gLo.


----------



## DavyJones (27 Jan 2009)

On that model, is the control stat grey or orange and inside the case?


----------



## gLo (27 Jan 2009)

The knob itself on front panel, is grey.To get access to wiring and the actual thermo stat unit you lift the lid off top of unit.

The actual thermostat unit says Teddington Type TBB on it if thats of any use.

The only thing on the actual therno unit is a hole with a recessed screw.But i believe this is for some kind of adjustment and not a reset button.

But i may be wrong on that.


----------



## DavyJones (27 Jan 2009)

Have you tried the reset button on the burner?


----------



## gLo (27 Jan 2009)

Yah i have.
But there is no power getting to burner so it has no affect.


----------



## DavyJones (27 Jan 2009)

not overly familar with that model. A lot of the stats reset automatically.

Is the pump wired from the same fused spur? Are you getting power to one side of stat?


----------



## gLo (27 Jan 2009)

Yah there is a double socket in the boiler house.Pump is working off both outlets.
Checked fuse in Boiler plug.All OK.

The thing is that im getting power on the 'in' side side of the Stat.
It looks like the 'Mains' front panel light and the actual burner power all come from the 'out' side of the stat.
None of the lights are illuminated and as above, there's no power going to burner.


----------



## jhegarty (27 Jan 2009)

gLo said:


> Yah i have.
> But there is no power getting to burner so it has no affect.




Not sure about this model , but some have a second reset switch on the controlbox with the heat settings. It's covered by a plastic cap, remove that and press the stalk that sticks out.


----------



## DavyJones (27 Jan 2009)

Have tired to get info on the model but with no joy.

Does the stat have two capillary tubes coming from it? One would be for the control stat and one for the high limit stat.


Behind your control panel you will have a fuse, have you checked this ?


----------



## gLo (27 Jan 2009)

DavyJones,
Thanks for all the assistance so far.
There are 2 capillary tubes present.
First one goes to the back of the temperature control knob.(control stat?)

I didnt pay much tp the second one but it goes to a seperate, more simpler looking 'device' which is mounted on the back of the front panel.

I will look at this one more closely tomorrow.

There doesn't appear to be any fuse behind the control panel.

Thanks again.


----------



## gLo (30 Jan 2009)

Turns out there were a few problems.Control stat and power input socket both blown.
However, other problems discovered have helped me decide to replace the complete boiler.

Further question:

Any comments regarding Grant v's Firebird boilers or are they much the same ?

What would be the normal cost of installation of a new boiler (replacing old one) ?

Thanks in advance
gLo


----------



## dermoadc (4 Mar 2009)

Glo, If replacing the boiler I would go with a condensor boiler like a 'Gerkros' as they are extremely efficent. Grant are not as good as Firebird and the Firebird Condensor unit is not as good as the Gerkros in my view.

Going back to the initial problem, I can't recall the Deluxe 50 boiler off the top of my head but the newer Firebird SuperQ used the Teddington TBB control stat.

On the Super Q you have a fuse unit which is inside the lower removable cover which has a habit of melting if the contacts are not tight and leaves the boiler without current, Simple to fix really. [However if the pump is fed through the control panel and is running this cannot be the problem] Also the Super Q has a high limit stat that auto resets when it cools down and does not need to be manually reset.

Now the Teddington TBB stats give trouble, as in they can run too hot [sometimes causing the high limit stat to come in]. It's simple to recalibrate them without replacement or removal. On the front cover below the knob is a white plastic cap. Remove this and insert a tiny screwdriver to adjust the screw inside. With the pump off, and the boiler on, the boiler will start to boil over [you'll hear it bubbling]. At this point have the stat at max and adjust the screw until the stat turns the boiler off.

This should rectify the problem

Good luck


----------



## DavyJones (4 Mar 2009)

dermoadc said:


> Glo, If replacing the boiler I would go with a condensor boiler like a 'Gerkros' as they are extremely efficent. Grant are not as good as Firebird and the Firebird Condensor unit is not as good as the Gerkros in my view.




Gerkros have gone bust and after support will be an issue. Best to avoid them.


----------

